# Browning 1911 100 year issue.



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

Slide does not stay open when last shot is fired. Does it with both mags. TKS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most commonly this is an issue of the support hand making contact with the slide stop while shooting. 

If you are right handed and shooting two-handed, try shooting the gun with your right hand only and see if the slide will lock back.

If the gun has issues locking back with empty mag inserted when not being fired, you've got a gun problem. 

If the slide locks back while shooting one handed, it's you. If it does not pass this test, contact Browning and they'll fix the gun. Sometimes the detent of the slide stop isn't fit right for the plunger that keeps tension on the slide stop etc.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But all that is predicated upon a firm grip and stiff arms. Or a firm grip and a stiff arm.
If you are "limp-wristing" the pistol, the slide may not retain sufficient energy to go all the way back, thereby to catch the slide-stop.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve, pretty sure we're talking about a .22, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whoops!
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. Read all that before and I got CRS. It works ok now. Yes it is a 22cal.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

